

Ask HN: How can I A/B test my Positioning Statement? - wayno

I ran a campaign on Google Adwords to do this, but I feel that the results were a little inconclusive - 1. because I had to try and squeeze my copy to fit the character limit (so in some cases I had to test a variation), and 2. because there are too many other targeting variables so it&#x27;s not clear whether you are reaching the same audience consistently.<p>Are there any self-service, easy to use market research tools out there that will allow me to test 5-10 positioning statements (and&#x2F;or landing page design) and see what works best?  It would also be useful to get qualitative feedback, not just quantitative.<p>Any other ideas on how I could I go about getting conclusive evidence of what works and what doesn&#x27;t?
======
ASquare
Curious, have you tried using something like Unbounce, Optimizely, Visual
Website Optimizer or even Google Analytics Experiments? All of these will
allow for quick, easy to do A/B testing.

In terms of qualitative feedback - generally that is done via an onsite survey
tool ike Qualaroo.

~~~
wayno
Thanks for the response.

I think the challenge is more the traffic than the tool itself. I'm aware of
all of those tools, but how do you get sample traffic (from an appropriate
audience)?

I was hoping fore some sort of market research 'community' that allows you to
specify your target audience, submit your designs or copy options, and they
magically come back with the results to tell you what works best.

~~~
ASquare
Perhaps the question is better asked on a different community like
Growthhackers.com I think if you post it tomorrow morning, you may get more
play there.

~~~
EveretteTaylor
I'm biased =) but I agree - I think you could receive a lot of help with this
question on GrowthHackers as an "Ask GH"

